# South Western Carpet Python Thread



## Rach85 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everyone
Thought i'd follow the trend and start a thread for Imbricatas.. 
So can everyone put up pics of their SWCP ?? Especially bigger ones 

This is my 10 month old female, Maiden. I've put heaps of pics of her up in other threads 

Rachael


----------



## LadySnake (Nov 17, 2009)

This is my pair cuddled up together.


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 17, 2009)

aww very cute


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 17, 2009)

What beautiful looking snakes, great photos.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 17, 2009)

Our fellow just shed yesterday, crappy lighting but you get the idea.


----------



## dottyback (Nov 17, 2009)

one of mine, mum and dad come from Yullingup, WA.


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 18, 2009)

wow such beautiful snakes


----------



## Snowman (Nov 18, 2009)

gotta love imbricata


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 18, 2009)

Just took this photo. Not the best photo but she looks like she's getting ready to slough. I took the photo for a before and after comparison.


----------



## Niall (Nov 18, 2009)

These are my SW carpets that will be going together next year.
Fingers crossed I get some good looking babies from them.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice snakes. I got stimie only, but like swc also.


----------



## feral1 (Nov 18, 2009)

couple for ya


----------



## Niall (Nov 18, 2009)

Naja_nivea said:


> Very nice snakes. I got stimie only, but like swc also.


 
You cant go wrong with SW carpets,
They are great pets.


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah... mine has been a fantastic pet. so has my stimmie  And Grant(Naja_nivea), ur little stimmi is beautiful  and has a gorgeous temperament


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyway hehe enough bout stimmi's, Would love more imbricata pics  they're all beautiful


----------



## Snowman (Nov 18, 2009)

My imbricata's poop on the ground and on the news paper everytime.... My stimi's poop EVERYWHERE!!!!!! Need to get the carpets to teach them some manners


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 18, 2009)

haha yeah mine are the same


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 20, 2009)

Any more pics??


----------



## MrGoodspeed (Nov 20, 2009)

do people in NSW, VIC and QLD keep imbricata, it seems like only WA people have them, never see anyone selling them or posting pics.


----------



## Niall (Nov 20, 2009)

I know NSW, VIC and QLD are allowed them as pets.

They are not that big in collections over in the east yet, probably because DEC charges $180 for reptiles exported out of WA and that fee covers up to 5 reptiles and if they want to add more its $10 per reptile after that and thats not including the shipping cost so i guess that puts alot of people off from buying them fromover here.

So lets say you buy a baby carpet from me for $500 all together you will be paying around $740 if you are a buyer over East,
this is why its best to buy more then 1 so you get your moneys worth.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 20, 2009)

We're in QLD.


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 20, 2009)

When I was looking for a SWCP hatchy, i had trouble finding one for under 750.. But I found a breeder and got mine for 500, the males were 450. So I was stoked with that


----------



## Rach85 (Dec 26, 2009)

anyone got any more pix?


----------



## Rach85 (Dec 26, 2009)

any more pix?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 26, 2009)

Gorgeous snakes everyone!!


----------



## Bondy (Feb 18, 2010)

Great thread, deserves a bump.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice! I'm heading to Perth in early May to speak at the WAHS meeting on the Friday night, not sure of my schedule yet but I'm keen to photograph some imbricata while I'm there, maybe earlier that day or on the Saturday. Anyone willing to make theirs available please PM!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 18, 2010)

I should clarify that I will come to you to photograph, I don't want to imply that I meant people to bring them to the WAHS meeting or anything like that.

I'm keen to add this gorgeous species to my image collection so any owners happy to oblige me are welcome to purchase prints if they like the resulting images otherwise no outlay on your part. ; )



Shannon said:


> Nice! I'm heading to Perth in early May to speak at the WAHS meeting on the Friday night, not sure of my schedule yet but I'm keen to photograph some imbricata while I'm there, maybe earlier that day or on the Saturday. Anyone willing to make theirs available please PM!


----------



## Rach85 (Feb 19, 2010)

what about some more pics?


----------



## Bondy (Feb 20, 2010)

My girl just before she shed this week. I've had a go at taking photos of the hatchlings but they never sit still long enough when the camera comes out.


----------



## simonchristie (Feb 20, 2010)

heres a couple of pics of mine,










The white on top is brightening with every shed.










more

















cheeky tongue


----------



## simonchristie (Feb 20, 2010)

Shannon, How far are you willing to travel? coz I think you would enjoy a trip down to the naturaliste reptile park, plenty of stunning herps and equally stunning enclosures. Plus on the way through you can stop by and take some pics of mine hehe


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 20, 2010)

Rach85 said:


> Hi everyone
> Thought i'd follow the trend and start a thread for Imbricatas..
> So can everyone put up pics of their SWCP ?? Especially bigger ones
> 
> ...


she is sooooo adorable


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 20, 2010)

simonchristie said:


> heres a couple of pics of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awwwww how luv ya pics


----------



## shane14 (Feb 20, 2010)

old photos

Male










Female





Im not busy atm so i might get some photos of them


----------



## shane14 (Feb 20, 2010)

Male carpet coming up too a shed











Female


----------



## stencorp69 (Feb 21, 2010)

a few old pics to add to the thread


----------



## Rach85 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, all your pics are great.Such beautiful snakes. I can't wait til Maiden gets bigger.. she turned 1 on Australia day. Would love to get her a boyfriend eventually


----------



## Bondy (Feb 22, 2010)

It's no good Shane, your wasting your time. I've tried teaching mine but but snakes just can't play table tennis


----------



## GetCoiled (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Simon, 
what a nice B&W specimen you got there...! Just seems an anerythristic or something like that. 
Any infos about his background mate?
Congrats!
Cheers
Stef


----------



## gtempleman (Sep 7, 2010)

Time to bump this thread up
Here is my little guy, 8 months old.


----------



## winny111 (Sep 10, 2010)

Check out the following website, these are the pics of my SWCP that Shannon took when in perth.
West Australian Reptiles - Images | Shannon Plummer


----------



## gtempleman (Sep 12, 2010)

what sort of temperatures are you guys running in your swcp's vivs?


----------



## silatman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cleo - 6 months old


----------



## Lielah (Jun 16, 2011)

silatman said:


> Cleo - 6 months old
> View attachment 163572



Hi Silatman, 

do you have any more pics of that enclosure it looks great!?


----------



## RickLeekong (Aug 29, 2011)

View attachment 215619
my bub, who is growing very quickly


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 14, 2012)

View attachment 265072


----------



## Tristan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vixen (Nov 19, 2012)

My freshly shed male, he's looking better and better with age!


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a stunning specimen vixen! particularly the yellowish head and the pattern is so pretty and defined! Congrats!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you! Still looking for a female for him to pair eventually, but noone from WA seems to want the bother of exporting and Dave from PilbaraPythons never replies to me after emailing about 10 times in the past 6 months. :lol:


----------



## Gruni (Nov 19, 2012)

stencorp69 said:


> a few old pics to add to the thread



Love the colour on these. Stunning!!! *insert drooling emote here*


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 19, 2012)

BOOM Vixen! damn he's hot!

Great snakes these are. Never paid much attention, now i wonder how i missed it! Thanks all!


----------



## lithopian (Dec 4, 2012)

Vixen... that male as absolutely stuuuunnnn-innng! never seen a more beautiful swestie! Nice work  In regards to pilbarapythons- i think dave has a new email address- try sending him a pm on here, he messaged me a few weeks ago when i said i couldnt get hold of him to someone else on here. 


here's mine:

- - - Updated - - -

and a couple of when he was tiny and feisty...


----------



## Vixen (Feb 26, 2013)

Freshly shed SW Carpet girl - hoping to breed her this season with my lovely male. They are both Geraldton locale animals.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 26, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Love the colour on these. Stunning!!! *insert drooling emote here*



Thanks Gruni  These babies are in my collection these days... produced some very nice hatchies too!


----------



## Snowman (Feb 26, 2013)

gtempleman said:


> what sort of temperatures are you guys running in your swcp's vivs?



32 warm end.... room temp the other end.


----------



## davobmx (Feb 26, 2013)

Random mobile photos of my two.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 26, 2013)

Another one....

View attachment 283384
View attachment 283385


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Feb 26, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Another one....
> 
> View attachment 283384
> View attachment 283385



Now thats the colour of SW's that I really like. What locale is it?


----------



## Snowman (Feb 26, 2013)

AmazingMorelia said:


> Now thats the colour of SW's that I really like. What locale is it?


Coastal south of Gero.


----------



## Dallon (Mar 26, 2013)

simonchristie said:


> heres a couple of pics of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How old are these here? Just bought a SWCP but they could tell me how old he is . Would be pretty much the same size as these though maybe a touch bigger..


----------



## Snowman (May 26, 2013)

Another Imbricata


----------



## Wing_Nut (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice black boy


----------



## Snowman (Aug 25, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> Nice black boy


Beautiful...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Aug 25, 2013)

This one was very black from a young age with very little pattern. There are a lot out there that are older and have darkened right up, hopefully there will be more that are dark from a young age. I personally think they look awesome.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Aug 25, 2013)

This one was a wild caught when a juvinile. Hopefully, I can breed more.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 25, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> This one was a wild caught when a juvinile. Hopefully, I can breed more.


Is it a hills local?


----------



## caliherp (Aug 25, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Is it a hills local?



By "hills" I assume you mean a highland local? I'm just making sure for my own knowledge.

Regards Patrick


----------



## Snowman (Aug 25, 2013)

caliherp said:


> By "hills" I assume you mean a highland local? I'm just making sure for my own knowledge.
> 
> Regards Patrick


Not really.... Imbricata are only found in a small section of the south west of WA. A lot of the wild caught specimens tend to be from areas like Getaldton, Yanchep, Mandurah, etc. These are all coastal locations. In Perth we refer to the hills as the eastern or the area inland from Perth (Perth is also coastal). There really isn't really highland. As the hills east of Perth are only about 450m above sea level. Most of the area known as the darling range is what I'd call hills. Areas like Kalamunda, Toodyay etc.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Aug 25, 2013)

No, lower southwest locale, coastal region. I must say though, understandingly in all fairness to the taker, the exact location was not specific, although I've not heard of anymore like this been taken since he was.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 25, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Not really.... Imbricata are only found in a small section of the south west of WA. A lot of the wild caught specimens tend to be from areas like Getaldton, Yanchep, Mandurah, etc. These are all coastal locations. In Perth we refer to the hills as the eastern or the area inland from Perth (Perth is also coastal). There really isn't really highland. As the hills east of Perth are only about 450m above sea level. Most of the area known as the darling range is what I'd call hills. Areas like Kalamunda, Toodyay etc.



Thank you for takin the time to explain to explain this to me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 25, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Thank you for takin the time to explain to explain this to me, I really appreciate it.


To put into perspective the hills being about 450m above sea level at the highest parts. The mean area of California is about 884 meters above sea level. With Cali's highest peaks being around 2,740 meters above sea level.


----------



## steampunk (Sep 28, 2013)

Thought I'd put my one up. My first snake and pretty stoked.

He/she is a first gen Toodyay locale.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 20, 2013)

A sub-adult Lancelin locale freshly shed. It's a real shame the picture just doesn't capture the red/brown in this animal.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 21, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> A sub-adult Lancelin locale freshly shed. It's a real shame the picture just doesn't capture the red/brown in this animal.



From Niall or Marcus?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> From Niall or Marcus?




From Niall. 

I am surprised just how much the colours are intensifying with each shed. I have another one that is going to be something special, but she is a real maniac and difficult to photograph. If she is anything like the older girl Niall has I will be pretty happy. It will be interesting to see if/how these colours breed on into the future. Hopefully they will be up to breeding size next season.

Have you got any from this locale?


----------



## Snowman (Oct 21, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> From Niall.
> 
> I am surprised just how much the colours are intensifying with each shed. I have another one that is going to be something special, but she is a real maniac and difficult to photograph. If she is anything like the older girl Niall has I will be pretty happy. It will be interesting to see if/how these colours breed on into the future. Hopefully they will be up to breeding size next season.
> 
> Have you got any from this locale?


Not yet... I'm after a specific colour that Niall only has one of and it's not for sale. But I'm confident he will get another from the same property.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know if it is the change of environment, food, or age or a combination of all of these things but the colour change has been quite dramatic over the last few sheds. Really looking forward to seeing what variation exists in the offspring. 

It certainly would be nice to see more like the big female Niall has in the hobby that's for sure.


----------



## silatman (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is the latest pics of Cleo. She is now just over 3 is very close to 6 foot long and I'm guessing 4 - 5 kgs.
Sorry about the quality of the photo's, this is usually the wife's domain.


----------



## sprocket (Nov 8, 2013)

hey was just wondering if any other one has a girl SWCP that is quite active lately?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 14, 2014)

Four year old girl laying her first clutch, looking like a small clutch. Yallingup local animal for those interested.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2014)

Wing_Nut said:


> Four year old girl laying her first clutch, looking like a small clutch. Yallingup local animal for those interested.



Which male did you put over her? Nice healthy looking eggs. I had two clutches this year, was aiming for three though.
Is your black animal male or female? Noticed a fairly dark male for sale on gumtree. Be good to see someone line breed the black animals.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 14, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Which male did you put over her? Nice healthy looking eggs. I had two clutches this year, was aiming for three though.
> Is your black animal male or female? Noticed a fairly dark male for sale on gumtree. Be good to see someone line breed the black animals.



I paired her with an interesting coloured male I originally got as a yearling from Jamie, a bit of a lottery to see what is hidden in the genes with first time breeding. I can say with the black animals and line breeding is watch this space, very excited to have sourced a very promising (and very black) female for the black male I already have, patiently waiting for quarantine to be over and looking towards next season already! She is not as black as the male, but has a lot of black on her underbelly and in places the male is a bit lighter. 

What did you pair up this year?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2014)

Wing_Nut said:


> I paired her with an interesting coloured male I originally got as a yearling from Jamie, a bit of a lottery to see what is hidden in the genes with first time breeding. I can say with the black animals and line breeding is watch this space, very excited to have sourced a very promising (and very black) female for the black male I already have, patiently waiting for quarantine to be over and looking towards next season already! She is not as black as the male, but has a lot of black on her underbelly and in places the male is a bit lighter.
> 
> What did you pair up this year?



Cool. Be good to see what you produce. It's an exciting project!

I didn't pair anything out of the ordinary this year. Just normal looking animals. Nice, but normal. I have some juvies I cant wait to breed, but could be another year off still. Ended up with 38 healthy eggs....


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

My two SWs


----------



## Snowman (Jan 20, 2014)

Serpentaria said:


> My two SWs



Interesting head pattern on the last pic. They look like mid west local, only unusual pattern.

- - - Updated - - -

A mate sent me this pic. Love the mid west locals.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 20, 2014)

They look a bit like gammon ranges locale carpets, colourwise. Very nice. Are they any particular locale [MENTION=29286]Serpentaria[/MENTION]?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 20, 2014)

One of my girls. 




- - - Updated - - -



RedFox said:


> They look a bit like gammon ranges locale carpets, colourwise. Very nice. Are they any particular locale @Serpentaria?


Easy to ID (as Imbricata) if she gives us a close up of the head scales. It certainly doesn't look like a SWCP head from the pics.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 20, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Easy to ID (as Imbricata) if she gives us a close up of the head scales. It certainly doesn't look like a SWCP head from the pics.



Do they have a different scale count or look compared to other carpets? 

They yellow in the pattern is really beautiful. I would love to own some SWCP.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 20, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Do they have a different scale count or look compared to other carpets?
> 
> They yellow in the pattern is really beautiful. I would love to own some SWCP.



Yeah different scale count. 
I don't know if it works with the other sub species.. But I tell the difference between SWCP and NWCP because the SWCP doesn't have a suture in the nasal scale.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 20, 2014)

That's interesting. I don't own and carpets so can't really comment on the other subspecies but there is a good head shot of a gammon ranges to compare. 


http://www.southernxreptiles.com/Gammon Carpets/GammonCarpets2.htm

There appears to be a bit if confusion as to whether these should be classed as MD or not.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 20, 2014)

RedFox said:


> That's interesting. I don't own and carpets so can't really comment on the other subspecies but there is a good head shot of a gammon ranges to compare.
> 
> 
> Southern Cross Reptiles - Gammon Ranges Carpet Pythons
> ...



Stole the topic of murry darling from google. See the suture from the nostril to the back of the nasal scale? On the Imbricata (bellow that pic) it is absent.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Snowman. It would not surprise me if in the future both bredli and SWCP are both raised to full species status instead of subspecies.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 20, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Thanks Snowman. It would not surprise me if in the future both bredli and SWCP are both raised to full species status instead of subspecies.


Yeah for sure.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 21, 2014)

RedFox said:


> They look a bit like gammon ranges locale carpets, colourwise. Very nice. Are they any particular locale @Serpentaria?


Yes they are Gammons, but they are genetically classified as Imbricata, even if they are the Eastern cousins of the SWs, I still think they are nice animals, I have not been able to get hold of any true western SWs yet so I will have to settle for these ones.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info. IMO Gammons are very nice looking carpet pythons. There are a few people line breeding for high red animals which are stunning. They seem to be very underrated. 

I thought they were classed as metcalfei rather than imbricata.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 21, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Thanks for the info. IMO Gammons are very nice looking carpet pythons. There are a few people line breeding for high red animals which are stunning. They seem to be very underrated.
> 
> I thought they were classed as metcalfei rather than imbricata.



Yes definitely not classed as imbricata... If you want some imbricata I can help you out @Serpentaria.


----------



## mark_p (Jan 21, 2014)

There has been genetic studies done which indicated that the gammon ranges population is actually more closely related to imbricata than metcalfei. Which makes sense, as there are imbricata on eyre peninsula and gawler ranges in SA, which is geographically closer to the gammons than the riverland, so I guess you could call them an intergrade between the two subspecies, but in reality, as has been said before by others on this forum, it's a continuous population, which doesn't conform to the clear cut subspecies which have been assigned by scientists to the major different forms... Much like the whole diamond/coastal/intergrade debate.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 21, 2014)

occipitalis said:


> There has been genetic studies done which indicated that the gammon ranges population is actually more closely related to imbricata than metcalfei. Which makes sense, as there are imbricata on eyre peninsula and gawler ranges in SA, which is geographically closer to the gammons than the riverland, so I guess you could call them an intergrade between the two subspecies, but in reality, as has been said before by others on this forum, it's a continuous population, which doesn't conform to the clear cut subspecies which have been assigned by scientists to the major different forms... Much like the whole diamond/coastal/intergrade debate.



Have you got links or copies of such studies? I tend to agree with Redfox that the south west carpet imbricata will one day be full species.

- - - Updated - - -
And don't tell me Simon Stone. I want to see the articles he talks about. Being closely related doesn't mean it is... When selling snakes either its imbricata or its not.


----------



## mark_p (Jan 21, 2014)

no sorry I don't have a copy of the actual study but it is widely known in the herpetological community... it was a study done by the SA museum in conjunction with Adelaide Uni, and they found the gammon ranges pop. were much more closely related to imbricata than metcalfei. I'm not sure what possible future full species status of imbricata has to do with the matter...


----------



## Snowman (Jan 21, 2014)

occipitalis said:


> no sorry I don't have a copy of the actual study but it is widely known in the herpetological community... it was a study done by the SA museum in conjunction with Adelaide Uni, and they found the gammon ranges pop. were much more closely related to imbricata than metcalfei. I'm not sure what possible future full species status of imbricata has to do with the matter...



I don't know what closely related has to do with the matter. This thread is about actual SWCP! I actually saw you on the other thread and you have just regurgitated what someone else has written there.... haha


----------



## mark_p (Jan 21, 2014)

i didn't say they were classified as imbricata, there seemed to be some confusion as to what gammons were classified as. serpentaria was saying imbricata and redfox was saying metcalfei and i thought i would would mention that they are actually not classed as either but they are closer to imbricata genetically...


----------



## RedFox (Jan 21, 2014)

occipitalis said:


> There has been genetic studies done which indicated that the gammon ranges population is actually more closely related to imbricata than metcalfei Which makes sense, as there are imbricata on eyre peninsula and gawler ranges in SA, which is geographically closer to the gammons than the riverland, so I guess you could call them an intergrade between the two subspecies, but in reality, as has been said before by others on this forum, it's a continuous population, which doesn't conform to the clear cut subspecies which have been assigned by scientists to the major different forms... Much like the whole diamond/coastal/intergrade debate.



I didn't think the Imbricata populations reached over the wa/sa let alone to gawler range, Eyre peninsula. I would have though if that was the case there would be more in captivity outside of WA. ??? 

I don't think you can have an intergrade between two populations that don't meet.


----------



## mark_p (Jan 21, 2014)

imbricata do occur on the Eyre peninsula, they are ultra rare in the gawler ranges. They are common on offshore islands of the Nuyts archipelago, off the coast of Ceduna.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 21, 2014)

So let's go back to topic. This thread is about South Western Carpet Pythons. I'd love to see some pictures if St Francis island form. The garden island ones are quite large animals and a few people have them as pets. 
I've noticed there aren't many true Swcp being kept outside of WA. @Vixen has some and I know a bloke in qld with a few pairs. 
The range of colours in them is very interesting.

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

Love that first and second one Snowman!

Fingers crossed for breeding my pair this year, female is in good condition / weight.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 22, 2014)

Vixen said:


> Love that first and second one Snowman!
> 
> Fingers crossed for breeding my pair this year, female is in good condition / weight.


Get the winter night time temps to 15 or under and they will breed like mice come October/November


----------



## RedFox (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow [MENTION=16366]Snowman[/MENTION]. I love the yellow hues in the last and second last pics and the contrast of the one in the first pic. There seems to be so much variation. 
[MENTION=6452]Vixen[/MENTION] I would love to see how your geraldtons are progressing. Pretty please.


----------



## lithopian (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

*whistles*

That second one is just stunning, to me a perfect example of a SW.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 22, 2014)

Vixen said:


> *whistles*
> 
> That second one is just stunning, to me a perfect example of a SW.


To me, a rare example of a SW. I love that one too 

- - - Updated - - -

I know a friend is taking 7, WA SWCP over to the Vic expo next month. Very nice specimens too! He's not a fan of forums or the people on them though haha


----------



## steampunk (Jan 23, 2014)

Snowman said:


> I know a friend is taking 7, WA SWCP over to the Vic expo next month. Very nice specimens too! He's not a fan of forums or the people on them though haha




I saw the ones he is taking over, really nice colours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

This girl is only young, but shows another natural form of imbricata.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 23, 2014)

Snowman said:


> To me, a rare example of a SW. I love that one too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I know a friend is taking 7, WA SWCP over to the Vic expo next month. Very nice specimens too! He's not a fan of forums or the people on them though haha



I'll be in Melbourne for the VHS expo. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 23, 2014)

Wing_Nut said:


> This girl is only young, but shows another natural form of imbricata.


Joe Porter linage?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Joe Porter linage?


 
First generation from wild caught animals from the Avon region.


----------



## lithopian (Feb 4, 2014)

Any more?


----------



## Snowman (Feb 4, 2014)

lithopian said:


> Any more?


Yes I believe you have a few photos to add.


----------



## lithopian (Feb 4, 2014)

All of my carpets are above! I don't have any more 

- - - Updated - - -

I suppose that posting up different photos of the same animal almost kind of but not really counts? 

This is another pic of the little brown guy that vixen liked from a different angle. Not his best spots showing, but still a photo that I like. Can I also please say...why is it that pythons have the best patterning and colouring midway down their body? It's a difficult part to photograph unless they're sitting just right.


----------



## Burgo89 (May 30, 2014)

New to the forum and wanted to show of my little guy about 16 months old.View attachment 310211
View attachment 310214


----------



## Snowman (May 30, 2014)

Burgo89 said:


> New to the forum and wanted to show of my little guy about 16 months old.View attachment 310211
> View attachment 310214



attachments didn't seem to work.

- - - Updated - - -

This Swcp is a little different. From lasts seasons hatchies.


----------



## bredli (May 30, 2014)

That's a nice snake mate. Got any like that for sale?


----------



## Vixen (May 30, 2014)

Get in line :lol::lol:


----------



## Snowman (May 30, 2014)

bredli said:


> That's a nice snake mate. Got any like that for sale?



Kept the best two. Both males :-/ 
Gave one to a friend. And sold one that was being ff to another enthusiast. The rest are pretty normal. 
Interesting for SWCP, as we don't have the selective breeding that has been done over east on the other sub species. Will be fun to see what SWCP produce from line breeding in the next few decades.


----------



## adderboy (May 30, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Kept the best two. Both males :-/
> Gave one to a friend. And sold one that was being ff to another enthusiast. The rest are pretty normal.
> Interesting for SWCP, as we don't have the selective breeding that has been done over east on the other sub species. Will be fun to see what SWCP produce from line breeding in the next few decades.



What? And none for the onwer of their grandparents?? I'm shattered 

S

PS: great looking imbricata, Trent.


----------



## Snowman (May 30, 2014)

adderboy said:


> What? And none for the onwer of their grandparents?? I'm shattered
> 
> S
> 
> PS: great looking imbricata, Trent.



Haha  
Happy to give you one of the male hold backs Simon! I tend to think it a product of incubation more than anything  A few friends swooped in on them quickly though....


----------



## cement (May 31, 2014)

Snowman said:


> attachments didn't seem to work.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This Swcp is a little different. From lasts seasons hatchies.




To me that looks like a jag. But dont take offence. I remember talking to a friend years ago about how the imbricata were pretty well untapped and had heap of potential. 
Its great to see you guys working with them and that there is no need to jag them with outcomes like this!

ps its not a jag is it?


----------



## Snowman (Jun 1, 2014)

cement said:


> To me that looks like a jag. But dont take offence. I remember talking to a friend years ago about how the imbricata were pretty well untapped and had heap of potential.
> Its great to see you guys working with them and that there is no need to jag them with outcomes like this!
> 
> ps its not a jag is it?



Haha. Pure Imbricata. The result of pairing two siblings I got from adderboy. 
As shown in Barker & Barker, imbricata don't have a suture in the nasal scale. 
I tried the water over method of incubation with this clutch and it went wrong. I suspect that is why a few look like this. 
You are right though the sub species has huge potential for line breeding. Not perhaps anything that hasn't been produced with other sub species. But it's interesting to be able to work with animals that are wild caught or only a few gen captive bred. 
I've seen some pictures if what other Swcp breeders are producing and it's pretty cool. 
I just hope no one cuts corners and does hybridise them. I think the fun part is keeping them pure.


----------



## cement (Jun 1, 2014)

It is the result of sib to sib, not the incubation. This is actually the reason why jags are popular. For you now to produce truly radical pattern you have to grow these ones out and then breed them. theres the time thing, you'll end up with absolutely awesome animals that are 100% healthy, but others without patience or passion, will simply just whack a jag in.
Nice work mate!


----------



## Norm (Jun 1, 2014)

Really nice! And as you say, nice that its pure.


----------



## insitu (Jun 1, 2014)

I dont mind those mid west ones


----------



## Serbius44 (Jun 24, 2014)

View attachment 310878
View attachment 310879

Hi all, just joind and been flicking thru all the pics of your awesome looking snakes. Here's a pic of my 5 month old swcp

- - - Updated - - -

^^^ oops 4 month old


----------



## lithopian (Jul 7, 2014)

I got two newies a couple of months ago...

Male: 




Female:




Plus a more recent photo of a yearling I put up earlier:


----------



## Vixen (Jul 21, 2014)

My female is looking the goods for breeding this year, very excited for this pair.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## lithopian (Aug 6, 2014)

ahh. such drool.


----------



## Norm (Aug 6, 2014)

Snowman said:


>



Smowman, is this the little one you posted in May? Its an absolute cracker!! Must be awesome to find something so different in a clutch of normal looking snakes?


----------



## Snowman (Aug 6, 2014)

Norm said:


> Smowman, is this the little one you posted in May? Its an absolute cracker!! Must be awesome to find something so different in a clutch of normal looking snakes?



Yep same one. Many better ones died in the eggs unfortunately. This one is eating well. It has a sib that is being ff that will be just as nice if it starts eating. Two others that survived and feeding are looking good but normal sort of pattern. I'll get a pic eventually and tag you so you can see.

- - - Updated - - -

This one didnt make it out of the egg. Heart broken. They did seem like a weaker clutch than normal.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 6, 2014)

Your SWCPs are so pretty [MENTION=16366]Snowman[/MENTION]. Really nice contrast. Shame about the hatchlings that didn't make it. The one above had an amazing stripey pattern. 

Are you still thinking the unusual patterns are a result of incubation?


----------



## Norm (Aug 6, 2014)

Cheers [MENTION=16366]Snowman[/MENTION] I look forward to watching this one.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 6, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Your SWCPs are so pretty @Snowman. Really nice contrast. Shame about the hatchlings that didn't make it. The one above had an amazing stripey pattern.
> 
> Are you still thinking the unusual patterns are a result of incubation?



Yeah I think incubation, but I haven't been able to find much info on it. I also wonder even if it was incubation, did it alter them slightly? Would it get passed on? Lots of questions no answers. I had bred the female before and it bred normal (though very nice) animals. And some of the sibs of this clutch are normal. I really have no idea


----------



## RedFox (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess the only way to know for sure if there is something genetic there would be to breed them back to the parents or to each other. You've obviously got a few interesting years a head of you.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 6, 2014)

RedFox said:


> I guess the only way to know for sure if there is something genetic there would be to breed them back to the parents or to each other. You've obviously got a few interesting years a head of you.


Yeah such a slow process. 3-4 years just to get to next gen!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 6, 2014)

*My female*

Had her for years, nasty piece of work. Would rather eat me rather than tucker.


----------



## lithopian (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Snowman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not much demand for these PURE animals over east. I advertised some recently, but the export permits and freight, plus cost of animal (which is quite high in WA) just costs too much. Still a few purists now have them on the east coast.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 8, 2014)

I want to import some along with a pilbara BHP or two (my dream python) but all the extra costs as well as the higher market price in WA are definitely a deterrent. It will take me a while to save up. 

Wild type carpets are relatively cheap over here. For example I bought a wildtype NW for less than $100 and two striped/rp het for albinos NWs for less than $200each.
[MENTION=23671]lithopian[/MENTION] I love the contrast and the third colour through the bands is beautiful.


----------



## GilesColey (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi all

My carpet python is about 15 months old, I offered her a hopper 5 days after her last feed and she grabbed it without hesitation. Is this too soon after her last feed or is it ok to feed her that soon.

Would it better to move to a larger mouse or just keep feeding her every 5-7 days?

Thanks all


----------



## arevenant (Apr 23, 2015)

If its hungry it'll feed.
Up its food size and see how you go. Try getting it over to rats if you can, much more nutritional for them.


----------



## Peckoltia (May 5, 2015)

Here is a 'yearling' I got off you Snowman around this time last year. He has grown into quite a nice snake, still a bitey little *******. Just a quick iPhone pic.


----------



## lithopian (Jun 5, 2015)

Snowman breeds great imbricata and this is no exception - really really nice. Love it!


----------



## Peckoltia (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah Trent produces some great SWCP. I have picked up another yearling from him since this pic - this time a female. Been pumping her full of food since I got her as she was a fair bit smaller than the male pictured above.


----------



## Peckoltia (Jun 22, 2015)

A little female SWCP I got from Trent/Snowman a little while ago. Growing nicely.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 10, 2017)

Some photos I took of a south west carpet python.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 10, 2017)

I live in Sydney and have a few Imbricata, interested in buying very dark coloured ones if there are any available.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 13, 2017)

Why is it whenever it comes to reptiles, common sense goes out the window? My latest acquisition. His condition needs improving, but he came to me under special circumstances.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 14, 2017)

And another one. I like this guy's head pattern and he's got a lot of black on the belly. I'm blown away at the colour and pattern variation in south west carpet pythons. In case if anyone's wondering, I haven't altered the colour in these photos.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 27, 2017)

I feel like I'm spamming this thread, but I'm quite happy with how this photo turned out.


----------



## MzJen (Jun 2, 2017)

I know it's an older thread but these pics are simply stunning!! Such beautiful creatures.! Hope my little guy grows up to be half as pretty as all the ones posted here


----------

